# O2 gibt Rufnummern an Website-Betreiber weiter



## Hippo (25 Januar 2012)

> Das britische Kommunikations-Unternehmen O2 soll die Handy-Nummern seiner Nutzer bei jedem Besuch an die Betreiber der betreffenden Webseiten weitergeben.


http://www.pcwelt.de/news/Sicherhei...mern-an-Website-Betreiber-weiter-4640196.html

Laut dem Bericht betrifft das bisher nur britische User, aber trau schau wem ...


----------



## Quadratlatsch (15 November 2016)

Das ist doch dasselbe, das in Deutschland mit der Metadaten gemacht wird.


----------



## sippli (28 Dezember 2016)

ja aber dürfte inzwischen durch eu urteil ausgebremst sein


----------



## Jason1 (14 Januar 2017)

ist es mit sicherheit


----------

